# Missy, Border Collie



## Missy-the-Dog (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's my beautiful Border Collie, Missy acting like a clown. There's no way I can stay blue or stressed around this girl. She's all cuddles and she's my best friend.


----------



## blue boys (Jul 5, 2006)

wow what a beautiful merle collie you have shes gorgeous


----------



## Missy-the-Dog (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you. We think she's beautiful and lovely.


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

BC? Looks more like a mutt to me, lol.
Adorable though, I love merle doggies. <3


----------



## Missy-the-Dog (Jul 5, 2006)

Pedigree or mutt....they all need love and have so much love to give.


----------



## choochoo2005 (Jun 5, 2006)

WOW you speak from the heart. Iam am glad we have you as a part of our community! Missy is so adorable. Choo-Choo and I personally welcome you both!


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Missy-the-Dog said:


> Pedigree or mutt....they all need love and have so much love to give.


I'm aware, all of my dogs in the past have been rescued mutts except for one purebred BC that I got from some family who was going to jump her off at the pound.


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

wow! thats a really big but really cute border collie!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Welcome to our forum, Missy is gorgeous!


----------



## kellymac (Jun 2, 2006)

She's a cutie. We have a Australian Shepherd/Border Collie mix named Daisy. She is black and white with brown cheeks. They are wonderful dogs. They never give you a dull moment.


----------



## blue boys (Jul 5, 2006)

its so nice to se someone else with a merle collie i have two boy merles they are 18mths old how old is missy


----------



## Missy-the-Dog (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't understand those who only love Pedigrees or look down others who have mixed breeds. I can appreciate that someone prefers a certain breed because certain breeds have a more likeable personality or beauty. But, I won't have any of this looking down on others because they don't have a pedigree. I wouldn't trade Missy for 10 Pedigree dogs. 



blue boys said:


> its so nice to se someone else with a merle collie i have two boy merles they are 18mths old how old is missy


What beauties. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't personally see it that way Missy-the-Dog. I believe those with pedigreed dogs look down on mixed breeds only because there was no concern for the breed standard when the mix was created by the other breeder. And as I've mentioned in other posts, this illustrates an ignorance on the breeders part. However, even breeders of pedigreed dogs are not too keen on replicating the standard, because they are motivated by money. These breeders should be looked down on too. It's a problem between standards and controls, and not meant to be directed at the dog. With the current overpopulation of rescue centers, there isn't a need for any more mixed dogs or even pedigreed dogs who are born by an unfavorable breeder. So, if anyone should look down on your dog, I would hope it would be because that person disagrees with how the dog was born...and not so because of status, as that is just as ignorant as someone who breeds for money. But it should not take away from the fact that your dog is a beauty, and loved.


----------



## Missy-the-Dog (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you for explaining that to me. I love animals in general. I'm not a dog breeder, dog show kind of person. I just love my dog so much and we bring so much joy to each other.


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Missy-the-Dog said:


> I don't understand those who only love Pedigrees or look down others who have mixed breeds. I can appreciate that someone prefers a certain breed because certain breeds have a more likeable personality or beauty. But, I won't have any of this looking down on others because they don't have a pedigree. I wouldn't trade Missy for 10 Pedigree dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> What beauties. Thanks for sharing.


I hope that what I said in my previous posts didn't make you think that I am someone who looks down on a dog just because of it's breed, because I am not. I have just as much love for my mutts as I have for any purebred i've owned.


----------



## Missy-the-Dog (Jul 5, 2006)

That's good to know.


----------

